# 12' Aire Self Bailing Raft at Grand Junction SportsMans Warehouse



## pcrawford (Apr 13, 2005)

So I was thinking about buying the Aire raft from the SportsMans Warehouse in Grand Junction but turns out someone beat me to it. So if your the person who grabbed it was it in fact an Aire Puma??? If so that was a killer deal and good for ya - i should have bit the bullet and bought it sooner.

Also how is the Aire Puma as a raft - good for 2 people? 

If you bought the raft or know who did please let me know what raft it was.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## pcrawford (Apr 13, 2005)

*Ahh - I think its a Tributary 12' SB*

So i think the boat is a 12' Self Bailing Tributary. Has anyone paddled these boats and how do they perform? And is $1450 all said and done a good deal on these boats?

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

$1450 for that boat is a pretty good deal- retail is $2100 AIRE | 12.0 SB Raft Tributary Series. My buddy bought a barely used 14' Tributary for an oar boat for $1600 last year and took it down the Main Salmon- he had no complaints about handling or durability. As far as I can see, they're pretty well built for the price. The knocks would be that the valves are lesser quality than the regular Aire boats, and the PVC is a little lighter wieght than the higher-end models. But they're 2/3 the price. There are a few other variations in dimensions (tube diameter, bow/sern rise, etc), so keep those in mind when comparing to the other Aires- especially the Puma. I'm an Aire fan, so my opinion is that Aire boats in general are pretty well built and reasonably priced regardless. With the bladder system, lighter external fabric isn't as big of an issue as it would be for a a light-fabric boat that relies on external fabric for air pressure integrity. 

I will say this: if you're planning on putting in more than 30 days a year on rocky sections of river, and you want to buy the last raft you'll need for 10 years, then it will probably be worth investing in a higher end boat (of any manufacturer). But, if you're primarily a kayaker who's looking for a boat that you can use for a couple of multi-nighters, overnights and and a few daytrip floats; then I think the Trib is fine.


----------



## jahmon77 (Apr 11, 2006)

*raft in gj ......*

it was just a trib...no puma


----------



## jahmon77 (Apr 11, 2006)

it was only 1200 which is really good even for a trib....may get more in let me know if you want me to watch for one....take care...


----------



## pcrawford (Apr 13, 2005)

what year trib was it? They have one in another store i have reserved right now. but they are asking 1300 and can't really tell me exactly which model it is. Do you think its the exact same one you guys have been getting in?


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

An update since I haven't checked this in a while, these are last years tributaries, and if you see these in any of the other Sportsmans Warehouses, they are also last years. I am trying to pull in more to the Grand Junction store, but the buyers are only giving me so many. If any one is still interested in these, please call the store 970-243-8100. We may still have 1 or 2 on the front range, and maybe a couple in ID. We also have quite a few Yeti coolers in stock right now.


----------

